# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > سوال: برنامه نویسی برای یاهو مسنجر

## albalooband

سلام
من به برنامه نویسی برای یاهو خیلی علاقه دارم
مخصوصا تروجان نویسی
دلیلش هم اینکه خسته شدم اینقدر تروجان های رایگان استفاده کردم و آنتی ویروس شناختشون
لطفا خیلی ساده توضیح بدید(تروجان نویسی)

----------


## ayub_coder

خوب خودت ابتدا باید بفهمی که از تروجانت چی می خوای؟
گرفتن پسورد یاهو و فرستادن اون به ایمیلت؟

----------


## albalooband

> خوب خودت ابتدا باید بفهمی که از تروجانت چی می خوای؟
> گرفتن پسورد یاهو و فرستادن اون به ایمیلت؟


 من نمیخوام برنامم تروجان ساز باشه
من میخوام یک فایل بسازم که سندر باشه 
مهم پسورده یاهو مسنجره. حالا با هرچی که راحت تره. یا پی ام یا ایمیل

----------


## ayub_coder

پی ام راحتتره  چون راحت می تونی هندل ورودی یوزر نیم و پسورد یاهو مسنجر رو در بیاری و بفرستی به ایمیلت  با توابع ای پی آی
به نظر من زبان برنامه نویسی دلفی برای اینکار بهتر باشه چون برای اجرای خروجیش نیاز به هیچ فایل اضافی نداره  ولی وی بی چرا به فایل msvbvm60.dll نیاز داره  پس اگه این فایل تو کامپیوتر نباشه تروجانت اجرا نخواهد شد.

----------


## albalooband

> پی ام راحتتره چون راحت می تونی هندل ورودی یوزر نیم و پسورد یاهو مسنجر رو در بیاری و بفرستی به ایمیلت با توابع ای پی آی
> به نظر من زبان برنامه نویسی دلفی برای اینکار بهتر باشه چون برای اجرای خروجیش نیاز به هیچ فایل اضافی نداره ولی وی بی چرا به فایل msvbvm60.dll نیاز داره پس اگه این فایل تو کامپیوتر نباشه تروجانت اجرا نخواهد شد.


 حالا من باید چیکار کنم؟

----------


## ayub_coder

خوب خودتون باید بدونین چیکار می خوان بکنین؟
با وی بی می خوای بنویسی؟ فقط برنامه ی ارسال یوزر نیم و پسورد؟
فک کنم یه نمونشو با دلفی نوشته بودم ولی ناقص اگه برات میذارم

----------


## albalooband

یعنی اصلا با ویژوال نمیشه سندر نوشت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
از دوستان کسی نیست جواب بده

----------


## ayub_coder

چرا میشه  من که نگفتم نمیشه...  کلیه ی برنامه های ویژوال بیسیک همین مشکلو دارن که برای اجرا نیاز به همون فایل msvbvm60.dll دارن 
راه حل یکیه هم تو دلفی هم تو وی بی فقط کداشون فرق می کنه که به راحتی می شه توی وی بی پیاده سازی کرد...
اگه کمک خواستی در خدمتم.

----------


## ayub_coder

ببین این برنامه ای که نوشتم به دردت می خوره؟
وقتی اجراش کنی اطلاعات یوزر و پسوورد یاهو مسنجر رو تکست باکس نشون می ده... بعد راحت میتونی با پی ام یا ایمیل بفرستیش البته باید یکم سروسمونش بدی...

----------

